# Need help



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 26, 2021)

My plant has root aphids and I caught on to late can I harvest now?
Everyday my buds are looking more like this


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2021)

Could swear I see some webbing.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Could swear I see some webbing.


No webbing lol dog hair if it was mites wouldn’t of been so bad but these root aphids mean business and they sucking my plant sugar leaves dry from the roots so my buds are shrinking as we speak gonna cut now. Cut my losses before I lose my whole tent to these guys


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> No webbing lol dog hair if it was mites wouldn’t of been so bad but these root aphids mean business and they sucking my plant sugar leaves dry from the roots so my buds are shrinking as we speak gonna cut now. Cut my losses before I lose my whole tent to these guys


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

check the color of your trichomes

if it’s to your liking , harvest it

if you have a couple of weeks , get some Pyganic  , spray , harvest a week later


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> check the color of your trichomes
> 
> if it’s to your liking , harvest it
> 
> if you have a couple of weeks , get some Pyganic  , spray , harvest a week later


I think that spray wouldn’t help at this point considering they have been in my pot for a while now, I posted trichomes if it’s safe to cut I will cut if I wait any longer I will lose more bud production each day goes by I lose 2-3 due to these vampires sucking my roots dry


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> check the color of your trichomes
> 
> if it’s to your liking , harvest it
> 
> if you have a couple of weeks , get some Pyganic  , spray , harvest a week later


I will try it your way I have faith in you growing vets still learning so I’m a put her back in the tent hope for the best.


----------



## Slowflow (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi All I am new to the forum. I read so much great knowledge from here.  I have been growing off and on and want to get get more knowledge.  My last crop was decent, however one of my plants around the 3rd month started growing 3 finger leaves and would keep growing like that.  The buds came out real small and week. I looked it up and people have said it’s the photo period.  I grow outdoor. Does anyone have any solutions. Has this happened to anyone.  Could it have been from stess

Thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Hi All I am new to the forum. I read so much great knowledge from here.  I have been growing off and on and want to get get more knowledge.  My last crop was decent, however one of my plants around the 3rd month started growing 3 finger leaves and would keep growing like that.  The buds came out real small and week. I looked it up and people have said it’s the photo period.  I grow outdoor. Does anyone have any solutions. Has this happened to anyone.  Could it have been from stess
> 
> Thanks



hey there Slowflow.....please start a new thread on your problem so we don’t muck up Dev’ thread....

thanks


----------

